# bumper crop this year



## chuckwood (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm planning on having enough corn and beans to give away this year, there will be more than enough for me. The weather has been perfect. This time I planted Merit hybrid sweet corn instead of the usual candy corn variety. The merit corn has grown at least a foot and a half taller, giving the blue lake pole beans more to climb on. With the silks out, the rain has come at just the right time, and we'll be getting more rain towards the end of the week. I'm told that blue lake beans are stringless when you pick 'em early so this should make processing the beans easier this time. I'm gonna be outside during the polar vortex, which has just arrived with the rain.


----------



## Ash_403 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice. Though I'm not a big fan of eating corn, Blue Lake green beans are one of my favorite. Yep, no strings to speak of as long as you pick the beans before they get larger diameter than a pencil... or so.
I'm growing the bush variety of Blue Lake this year (last year was pole variety). No difference in the bean/pod as far as I can tell. The beans are coming on heavy now.

Cheers.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd be interested in your taste report Ash...I grow Kentucky Wonder pole beans and find they have much more "beany" flavor than the bush variety.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 15, 2014)

not here only had 0.05 inches of rain since june 10th


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Been raining every other day here. If not every day. Haven't need to irrigate anything this year. Been in the 60's. I even split some wood yesterday. It felt like fall. Southeast wi


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 16, 2014)

My garden going gang busters been a great year so far with plenty of rain. I think I have irrigated twice. Picked beans for the first time yesterday did a stir fry with brats/onions and taters! Next week will be canning beans.


----------



## chuckwood (Jul 17, 2014)

066blaster said:


> Been raining every other day here. If not every day. Haven't need to irrigate anything this year. Been in the 60's. I even split some wood yesterday. It felt like fall. Southeast wi



Hit don't make much sense ta me how Kentucky ain't gittin' any rain. East TN is getting exactly enough. Usually, July here is hot and dry, and I laid those black soaker hoses along each row in my corn and bean patch. I've not had to turn the water on yet. Today it barely made it to 80, but I wasn't splitting wood - I was milling lumber at a friend's place who has some big pine trees that came down in one of the storms. Good enough weather for milling. When it hits 90, I wimp out and look for something to do in the shade or go inside. Thanks to the polar vortex, I'll be milling through the weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 17, 2014)

it's bad enough that grass is burnt to a crisp corn has tassled but no ears really and tobacco is barely knee high in spots we are suppose to get a little rain friday and saturday so send me some prayers please, i already dug down in the ground and i didn't find any moisture till about 9 inches. we need 5 inches of rain i would prefer if we had 2.5 inches per week. 
and just to give everyone a idea of whats going on i circled where i am at and marked the conditions.


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 18, 2014)

My corn has been crap this year as well as the rest of the garden. It all started off great until we had bad storms and 10 days of rain. Most of my corn blew down and broke. My tomatoes fired up and my green beans only produced about half of last years crop.

My okra is coming in great and I should end up with plenty. I have planted some more tomatoes and green beans (bush) so I should end up with plenty a little later this summer.

I have found a local place to buy all of my extras. Even though I have not had a "great" garden this year I have made a lot more money off of it.

Some years it's good and some years not!!!


----------

